# Uromastyx anyone?



## jwb121377 (May 11, 2003)

I can't help but post some pictures of my favorite lizard a  Mali Uromastyx named Godzilla.


----------



## jwb121377 (May 11, 2003)




----------



## jwb121377 (May 11, 2003)

And what he does best, sleeping.


----------



## stu (May 11, 2003)

wow man, that is one cool looking lizard 

Any good links for info on em - how to keep? how big they get? etc.

I got a few other lizards on my wish list, but im running out of space - maybe time to move house 

cheers 

Stu


----------



## jwb121377 (May 11, 2003)

Here you check this site out here.


----------



## stu (May 11, 2003)

cool - cheers jeremy 

These could well jump to the top of my list.

From what ive read they keep in almost the same conditions as beardys yeah? 

Gonna read up on em a bit more yet though - Ive never seen these in any shops near me and im not really sure about getting lizards through the post.

As I said - Gonna read up more before I decide 

cheers for the link though - good site

Stu


----------



## The_Phantom (May 12, 2003)

What a cutie! I like his face.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neveragain (May 12, 2003)

only difference with uros and beardies is that uro's have to be kept hotter.

and uro's like to dig/hide more, where beardies like to climb more.

i have 5 mali's and an egyption.  uro's are my favorite lizards by far.


----------



## jwb121377 (May 12, 2003)

Neveragain you have good taste in lizards. I plan to get a Niger Uromastyx  in next couple of weeks, I think they are just so much fun to keep.


----------



## neveragain (May 12, 2003)

i'll post some pictures of mine within the next few days


----------



## jwb121377 (May 13, 2003)

Cool I can't wait to see them.


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

well, as promised here are some pics.  they are a little old, but im too lazy to take them out of their hide spots and take new pics of them.  

this is the whitest mali i have ever seen.


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

i bougth this one becuase i had never seen a mali with a blue color like this.  but only like a week after i bought him, he turned to a normal color


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

here's all 5 of my mali's in a laundry basket so i can carry them upstairs and give them a bath


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

this is my egyption.  he's about 14 inches right now.  i cant wait till he's full grown


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

here's my 5 mali's and my egyption taking a bath


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

this is my mali's enclosure.  its 6 foot long, 4 feet wide, and 2 feet high.   

sorry for the bad quality


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

heres a close up of the cool side (around 85 degrees)


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

here's a close up of the basking/hot side


----------



## neveragain (May 17, 2003)

and just for the sake of it.  here's my old tank (from when i only had 2 uros)


its a 90 gallon tank that is now the temp home for my egyption.  i'd post pics of it now, but its pretty boring.  just a piece of drift wood and a box for a hide (i am using a box for now until i remember to go out and get some bricks/slate to make him a better hide)


----------



## atavuss (May 17, 2003)

check out this months "Reptiles" magazine for an article on uros.
Ed


----------



## jwb121377 (May 17, 2003)

Wow cool, I really like the set up you have there. 

Ed I am going to pick up a copy of reptiles magazine today. Thanks for letting us know about the issue.


----------

